# How deep is your snow ?



## Blister (2 Feb 2009)

I have about 8" ( snow )

the most hear for many years :lol: :lol:   8) 



















O what fun :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

How long before the UK grinds to a halt


----------



## RogerS (2 Feb 2009)

What snow? Herefordshire - zip - nada.


----------



## Raggy (2 Feb 2009)

None here in Poole either


----------



## StevieB (2 Feb 2009)

Quarter of an inch in Kent - not enough to cover the grass fiully, but enough to stop every train in the county from moving :evil: :evil: :evil: Not happy with that - its not as if it was unexpected is it!

Steve


----------



## Hitch (2 Feb 2009)

A light dusting here in South Somerset, barely enough to measure, maybe 10mm at most


----------



## Pip (2 Feb 2009)

3 to 4 inches and counting!!!
pip


----------



## jasonB (2 Feb 2009)

8-10" up on the North Downs and still falling

Jason


----------



## BradNaylor (2 Feb 2009)

I'm supposed to be fitting a bedroom in a farmhouse up in the Derbyshire hills today.

I phoned the customer at 7.30.

It's off! They're snowed in and I'm snowed out.

I might get a few posts under my belt today.

:lol: 

Dan


----------



## PowerTool (2 Feb 2009)

About 4 or 5 inches in Darlington,bit less at work in Thornaby.
A66 is one lane and a set of tramlines..

Andrew


----------



## Philly (2 Feb 2009)

Raggy":1al6g4v1 said:


> None here in Poole either



You sure? I have at least an inch here in Broadstone?
Philly


----------



## CNC Paul (2 Feb 2009)

Dan Tovey":yhtjs9ia said:


> I'm supposed to be fitting a bedroom in a farmhouse up in the Derbyshire hills today.
> 
> I phoned the customer at 7.30.
> 
> ...




Hey Dan,

You could get Pink to fit it for you and take some pictures.



Paul


----------



## BradNaylor (2 Feb 2009)

CNC Paul":ijzz9y2n said:


> Dan Tovey":ijzz9y2n said:
> 
> 
> > I'm supposed to be fitting a bedroom in a farmhouse up in the Derbyshire hills today.
> ...




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dan


----------



## chiba (2 Feb 2009)

Snow? I think I can still see a little snow on the mountains on the South Island, but here the bikinis were evident on the beach as I came home from work.

Chiba...
...ex-Lancs
...ex-Japan
...now in Wellington, by t'sea.


----------



## maltrout512 (2 Feb 2009)

Have about 40mm here.

CNC Paul wrote:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> You could get Pink to fit it for you and take some pictures.


 8-[


----------



## devonwoody (2 Feb 2009)

I see you are dead keen Blister.


----------



## woodbloke (2 Feb 2009)

About an inch here in Salisbury and still falling steadily - Rob


----------



## wizer (2 Feb 2009)

Enough to stop the train working. Which is always a good thing. Lovely and toasty in the house!


----------



## CNC Paul (2 Feb 2009)

We have about 6-7" here.

My son just rang me to say he was not able to go to work because of the snow.....He then asks me to make a toboggan so he can go to the park with his mates, if I have not got enough to do. 8) 



Paul


----------



## OPJ (2 Feb 2009)

Absolutely nothing in the West (though, you could see that on the Weather Forecast this morning - the clouds were everywhere but here!). :shock:  

I haven't seen much ice either, my car windscreen was clean.

There were little bits floating around in Bristol earlier but, I've produced wood shavings that are bigger than that!


----------



## paulm (2 Feb 2009)

6 or 7" here in Basingstoke and still falling !

Live on a hill and it's completely snowy and ice underneath on the lane so not going anywhere today unless with a team of huskies :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## wizer (2 Feb 2009)

it's just started heavy again here. The forecast says it'll go on throughout today but should start to clear tomorrow. Which is a shame


----------



## Blister (2 Feb 2009)

wizer":12do1lno said:


> it's just started heavy again here. The forecast says it'll go on throughout today but should start to clear tomorrow. Which is a shame



Has not stopped here :lol: 

I may undertake a expedition to the workshop , Wish me luck , I'm going in  

Will sort out what chisels I have left 

Then phone work to see if I am going to Brighton tonight :lol:


----------



## Blister (2 Feb 2009)

And this is what the back garden looks like  

Do you think I should take a ST bernard with me or just the Whisky


----------



## Harbo (2 Feb 2009)

3" here just north of Winchester and still falling - don't normally work on Mondays so no real problem for me.
All schools closed so no Circuit Training tonight - do not know if I am happy or sad about that  
Must find my snow shoes to go out and stock up the bird feeders!

Rod


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Feb 2009)

About an inch here in Warrington, but it's just fired up again and is coming down quite heavy.

Hey Blister - Is that roof over, whatever it is, completely useless???  You might as well get rid of that!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## newt (2 Feb 2009)

We often moan about the weather forecasting, but they have got this one spot on. They were forecasting this last Wednesday and they have been accurate with the quantity of snow fall. Well done the met office.


----------



## Daven (2 Feb 2009)

About 5" here in Bexley, Kent - no London Buses, Trains on Emergancy service - so 'Working from home' :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Blister (2 Feb 2009)

TrimTheKing":2to8z2pd said:


> About an inch here in Warrington, but it's just fired up again and is coming down quite heavy.
> 
> Hey Blister - Is that roof over, whatever it is, completely useless???  You might as well get rid of that!
> 
> ...



Its a pagoda over my Koi pond , laugh , to keep the sun off and the Herons


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Feb 2009)

Looks like a regular old winter day here in Minnesnowta.


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Feb 2009)

Blister":3tnn5652 said:


> Its a pagoda over my Koi pond , laugh , to keep the sun off and the Herons




Mark


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Feb 2009)

Dave R":2heo1f0n said:


> Looks like a regular old winter day here in Minnesnowta.


It is laughable sometimes how our infrastructure grinds to a halt with any sign of snow.

We had about 8 inches a couple of years ago in Manchester and I was talking to a mate who lives in Brooklyn, via email, and he laughed and sent me a message saying that's nothing! He sent me a picture of his front yard, which just looked like it had a gentle covering. The next picture he sent was when he had dug a trench out of his front door and was stood next to his car, which was covered with about 18" of snow! From the first picture I would have sworn it was a flat lawn, they must have had a good 5' that day!

Wish we had that here, at least it would be worth talking about then 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Setch (2 Feb 2009)

At least 6" here in North London. Taking my normal day off a bit early. The worst is still to come, apparantly, around 2 o'clock.

I've already been out to the garage a couple of times, might have to grab a shovel and clear the path or miy footprints are going to ice over...


----------



## Jenx (2 Feb 2009)

For once, it seems to have all gone to the southern end of the country,... for the moment at least.  

In Northern Aberdeenshire - very little, just a very light dusting at present.
Apparently its going to arrive in 'some form' ... but as yet, nothing to speak of at all really, just the merest dusting, and really zero inconvenience to traffic or otherwise !

8)


----------



## Mike-W (2 Feb 2009)

7.5" in Aldershot, 1.2" in West Berkshire.

I set off from home in West Berkshire (just off the A4) at 6:20 this morning with about an inch, the conditions as I headed SE towards Aldershot got steadily worst with slight hills almost un-drivable. I walked the last 50 yards into my office, driving took me about 15 minutes longer than normal- I thought that was quite good giving the snow in Aldershot.

I set off back home at 10:30 given the forecast for more heavy snow this afternoon, the roads were very quite and in a somewhat better condition than at 7:30 this morning.

I think the problem this morning was the quantity , when driving on fresh snow it was compacting down and turning to ice, with my 2 wheel drive it was impossible to get any traction on this fresh stuff, I consider my driving skills on snow to be fairly good but this morning was difficult on hills.

..... Its just starting to snow again here in West Berkshire; I am supposed to be driving to Ipswich early tomorrow - I think I make a decision on that later today.

Keep safe.

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Feb 2009)

I can empathize with you all. There are places here in the US where 1/2" of snow will shut things down. For 1/2" here, though, we wouldn't even bother with a snow shovel and they probably wouldn't get the plows out. When we have the deep snows, the city busses are the most dependable form of transit. The bus routes get plowed first and the busses do run. They'll go through5 or 6" of snow anyway without trouble.


----------



## THOMASB (2 Feb 2009)

Back garden, shed top left behind the bamboo.
















Front garden must be about 3"to4".





South Downs behind the roofs!!!! :roll: 

This is Portslade outside Brighton 10-30am.
More to come later today they say!!!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Feb 2009)

Since I have no idea about this sort of stuff over there, how good is the insulation in the walls and attics of your houses? I remember Steve Maskery telling me that there's really nothing between the tiles on the roof and the attic--no vapor barrier or whatever. Is that typical and do you end up with snow blown in under the tiles?


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Feb 2009)

Here's a pic from my workshop, it's coming down nicely now.....






Might be fun getting the train down to London tomorrow morning....

Cheers

Mark


----------



## THOMASB (2 Feb 2009)

Dave R, we do have insulation on the loft rafters, but not under the roof tiles.
Sorry have gone running to the loft to make sure no snow!!!, thanks for reminding me :roll: :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (2 Feb 2009)

The snow's stopped here now and starting to thaw a little...and we've been stood down :lol: - Rob


----------



## yo_chuci (2 Feb 2009)

PowerTool":3lk28mfc said:


> About 4 or 5 inches in Darlington,bit less at work in Thornaby.
> A66 is one lane and a set of tramlines..
> 
> Andrew



was about to post that... meant to be in consett today with work... at 8am it was 6" and counting...

just got stuck after letting her horse out at the top of town... wicked...
might be like this for a few days yet.


----------



## CNC Paul (2 Feb 2009)

Dave R":1k3l27qw said:


> Looks like a regular old winter day here in Minnesnowta.



Dave, 

I remember being in Minneapolis/St Paul some time ago, I thought the heated bus shelters were quite quirky and those funny rubber plugs sticking out from the front grills on cars......Till the weather turned cold, by Jesus does it get cold in Minnesota.... I then found out what they were for.

We have 6-7" of snow here in London, most things have ground to a halt No busses run...... They will tell you it's the wrong sort of snow.

Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Feb 2009)

CNC Paul":35ghz5fa said:


> Dave R":35ghz5fa said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a regular old winter day here in Minnesnowta.
> ...



We've got one of those plugs on the front of one of the cars but we've never used it. Newer cars with lighter oil don't seem to have much trouble until the temps get really low. -30°F and such.

It was cold enough here a couple of weeks ago that folks were microwaving cups of water and then tossing the water into the air outside to watch it turn into snow. You have to do it with hot water for some reason. I did it to show my son. That's about the only thing fun about cold like that.


----------



## John. B (2 Feb 2009)

It's about 9-10" here in Romford and still snowing, 





This last night about 11 pm









Same scene, but this morning.







The Garden about 13. 30 
_The Shed_ on right side





Summer house in winter :roll::roll::roll::roll:

Tom, That's home built if you're interested.


----------



## Dave S (2 Feb 2009)

Not sure how it managed to get here from Russia but miss Norfolk?? :? 

Apparently it will get here this afternoon. Hope so - the kids weren't too chuffed this morning.


----------



## Harbo (2 Feb 2009)

Boris has just been on the TV admitting it is not the wrong type of snow - just too much of it!
It's supposed to be the worst snowfall for 18 years and to be fair you cannot have a lot of expensive snow clearing gear hanging around for these infrequent occasions.
When I moved down south from Yorkshire in the late 60's we had a sprinkling of snow in Southampton - it paralysed the city - the snow gritting/clearing gear was stored on the outskirts and they could not get to it.
I think things are better managed now and with very accurate forecasting the roads are usually gritted in advance. 
Where I live I seem to be the only person who clears the snow - from my driveway and the footpaths outside. A task most people up north used to do? Old habits die hard!

Rod


----------



## wizer (2 Feb 2009)

John. B":s6ocfcyy said:


> Tom, That's home built if you're interested.



Looks much more robust than mine John. I've changed plans on using it and keeping everything in the workshop. A new storage shed will house timber.


----------



## John. B (2 Feb 2009)

Well, If you need help to build it, you only have to ask :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (2 Feb 2009)

Just managed to get this piccy of a Robin taking shelter below a Red Robin leaf :lol: before it flew off.



Had about 2" here in Brum so far but they are forcasting more heavier snow about rush hour time :roll:


----------



## Travis (2 Feb 2009)

As soon as these guys finish with Dave's drive in Minnisnowita. maybe they can come over and help out in your area.








Travis


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Feb 2009)

Hey Travis, if I'd known you were taking a picture of me clearing my driveway, I'd have waved. :lol:


----------



## Mattty (2 Feb 2009)

Having fun in Leeds-


----------



## eggflan (2 Feb 2009)

Mattty":c0wuczj4 said:


> Having fun in Leeds-



Is that you in the middle Matty :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenx (2 Feb 2009)

^ and are you saying " Can anyone else smell carrots ? "


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Feb 2009)

Went out at 6.30am this morning to brush the snow off the wife's car and start it up, and it was up to my knees :shock: Must get some longer wellington boots....... :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## motownmartin (2 Feb 2009)

Paul Chapman":ts9aj2az said:


> Went out at 6.30am this morning to brush the snow off the wife's car and start it up, and it was up to my knees :shock: Must get some longer wellington boots....... :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


Or wear high heels :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Feb 2009)

:-$ :lol:


----------



## Nigel (2 Feb 2009)

We had about 8 to 10 inches around Camberley,
someone enjoyed it.






Cheers Nigel


----------



## wizer (2 Feb 2009)

So I wonder if the trains will be working tomorrow? Hope not


----------



## Digit (2 Feb 2009)

About a fag paper thick here on the coast, been sunny all day, but minus one in the workshop finaly made me give up for the evening.

Roy.


----------



## Gower (2 Feb 2009)

Watch out for tomorrow Roy - your going to get it according to Dopey Derek (Welsh News weather forecaster for those in Angleterre). Not a drop in Cardiff - yet!

Jim


----------



## Digit (2 Feb 2009)

Should be fun then Jim. One thing's certain, if we do get some, is that I won't be driving.
The front wheels on my Fiat Doblo spin and float around on any loose surface. I've never driven another car like it!

Roy.


----------



## Rich (2 Feb 2009)

Paul.J":1jm43bei said:


> Just managed to get this piccy of a Robin taking shelter below a Red Robin leaf :lol: before it flew off.
> 
> 
> 
> Had about 2" here in Brum so far but they are forcasting more heavier snow about rush hour time :roll:



Would that be photinia we had one where my workshop now resides  , SWIMBO was not very happy with that, although I did try to transplant it in vain.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Feb 2009)

*Rich wrote*


> Would that be photinia


That's the one Rich.  
Only planted it a few years ago and it looks gorgeous all year round


----------



## Hitch (2 Feb 2009)

Its getting better here now, just been out on snow watch. Its barely stopped here all day (welding some steelwork up outside in it)

Now have about 5" Starting to look good for a day off 8)


----------



## brianhabby (2 Feb 2009)

Just a couple of inches here in Colwyn Bay, although the local radio was promising six inches all afternoon. Now it seems to be thawing before it's finished snowing so everythings is already turning to slush. Have to wait & see what tomorrow brings.

regards

Brian


----------



## jerryc (3 Feb 2009)

Down here in OZ (Melbourne) we have just finished threedays of 45 celcius 115 fahrenheit. Oh and add a few bushfires. Cool change has come through and it dropped to a bearable 39 c
Our rail system was a trifle hampered by the fact that the rails were warping in the heat and the electricity failed in many areas because the transformers got too hot.
I believe Adelaide got it a bit worse and they clocked up around about thirty five heat related deaths. So thanks mates for the snow photos. Guess it's natural we all see things from our own point of view.

Jerry


----------



## Gower (3 Feb 2009)

Wandering off the post subject a little but Paul.J, love the photograph (what camera, lens etc?). I've been waiting for a similar shot in my garden. Snow arrived here (Cardiff) overnight so may get a chance today.
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Digit (3 Feb 2009)

Got about 4 inches over night Jim, the town's come to a standstill!

Roy.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Feb 2009)

*Gower wrote*


> Wandering off the post subject a little but Paul.J, love the photograph (what camera, lens etc?). I've been waiting for a similar shot in my garden. Snow arrived here (Cardiff) overnight so may get a chance today.


Thanks Jim  
MYy camera is the Fuji Finepix S6500fd,just set on Auto,and shot through the French doors glass :shock: when i saw the Robin foraging about and it flew onto the gate,where i had seen it before so was sort of expecting it do that so just set the lens to focus their,and it worked,for once :shock: 
Glad to say the snow did arrive yesterday evening but only for about an hour,which did give another covering.
My youngest daughter is off school today and was planning on making a snowman but it's that powdery snow  so we just made a snowsnake


----------



## Gower (3 Feb 2009)

Bet it's nice and cosy in your workshop Roy! 8) Tell me, is it the Grumpy Old Man in me or did we quit quite as quickly as it seems folk do today. I can't remember having a day off school because of snow and certainly not work (cold conditions were our busiest time in the truck repair business). I suppose the demon 'elf & safety have a lot to do with it. Moan ended. Enjoy your day.
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Digit (3 Feb 2009)

Same subject came up here as well Jim. Not one young staff member in our local Tesco, only the old 'uns. Local school shut as well.
No we were a different breed I think Jim, the only thing that halted me in the workshop yesterday was that the French polish was too thick 'cos of the low temp, and I'm heading out that way shortly.

Roy.


----------



## imasinner (5 Feb 2009)

we got 5 inches in oxfordshire last night, and its still snowing... yippee


----------



## DeanN (5 Feb 2009)

A fair bit still dropping here in Chesterfield, and causing no end of mischief. Most of the schools are closed - again, no sign of any gritting - even though they swear its being going on since 2am, cars coming down the road sideways!!!!.

Looks like the vans staying put, as it only has to see snow and it goes into a spin. Long walk into work this afternoon.


----------



## Digit (5 Feb 2009)

> as it only has to see snow and it goes into a spin.



Modern wide section tyres are pretty useless on any sort of loose surface I'm afraid.
The old, larger diameter narrow tyres cut through snow much better I always found.
My Fiat Doblo treats anything other than tarmac as skating practise!

Roy.


----------



## DeanN (5 Feb 2009)

Sounds familiar - mines a Vito, and I've lost count of the times it's gone in a completely different direction to that intended (due to snow - not driver error :wink: ).

As I don't need it today - on with the wellies, and switch to leg-power. Although I'm still likely to go in a spin at some point :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (5 Feb 2009)

Landrover's been OK :wink: in the snow - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Feb 2009)

Round here, the mothers on the school run in the snow and their 4x4s still manage to get stuck :roll: Bloody posers :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Waka (5 Feb 2009)

Paul Chapman":21530mqw said:


> Round here, the mothers on the school run in the snow and their 4x4s still manage to get stuck :roll: Bloody posers :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Thats because they don't know how to put it in 4 wheel drive.

We had a dusting of snow in Weymouth a few days ago, only lasted a few hours, none since then.


----------



## frugal (5 Feb 2009)

3 inches fell last night. Not enough to make it impossible to get in, but enough to make it likely to slip into another car on the way, especially down the 1 in 4 hill I live on the top of.

I am currently working from home today as Glouscestershire has run out of grit :? 

Laptop, internet connection to the office, mobile phone. No need to kill myself to get into the office.

Although I did take time out to spend an hour sledging with the kids this morning  They have never seen enough snow to get a sledge out before.


----------



## wizer (5 Feb 2009)

It's currently raining here in West London. Hardly a snow flake left.


----------



## Krysstel (5 Feb 2009)

About 1 meter here, maybe a bit more. OUtside temp about -8.
Drove to work this morning, like everyone else. No problem. Life goes on as usual.
Sorry, just had to post this !!


----------



## DeanN (5 Feb 2009)

woodbloke":sw6unj16 said:


> Landrover's been OK :wink: in the snow - Rob



Yeah - I walked into work this afternoon, and the number of landrover/4x4 owners who thought it a good idea to drive at breakneck speeds through the snow and slush, coating me in the process - well, lets just say I wasn't amused and gave them all a friendly wave.

I think Krysstel has summed it all up - we just aren't prepared for extreme weather conditions.


----------



## PowerTool (5 Feb 2009)

Krysstel":2qausive said:


> About 1 meter here, maybe a bit more. OUtside temp about -8.
> Drove to work this morning, like everyone else. No problem. Life goes on as usual.
> Sorry, just had to post this !!



Yes,there are those that expect it,and know how to cope with it,and then there's us - at work,we have an offices in Gothenburg,Oslo and St.Petersburg,and they can never understand why our country comes to a stop with so little snow :lol: 
I remember being told of a site somewhere in Scandinavia (possibly Norkoepping) where the factory car park had electric plug-in points to keep the workers car engines warm..

Andrew


----------



## CNC Paul (5 Feb 2009)

An icy car park


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQiFhI6P8k


----------



## Krysstel (6 Feb 2009)

PowerTool":2ucwm91k said:


> Yes,there are those that expect it,and know how to cope with it,and then there's us - at work,we have an offices in Gothenburg,Oslo and St.Petersburg,and they can never understand why our country comes to a stop with so little snow :lol:
> I remember being told of a site somewhere in Scandinavia (possibly Norkoepping) where the factory car park had electric plug-in points to keep the workers car engines warm..
> Andrew


Where I work the covered car park is about 400 meters from the office building. All the pathways have underfloor heating so we don't slip over and the company reduces it's snow clearing budget. I can confirm that yes there are electric plug-in points in the car park but they're now all occupied by Think owners http://www.think.no/ !


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Feb 2009)

Krysstel":1xwfahay said:


> Where I work the covered car park is about 400 meters from the office building. All the pathways have underfloor heating so we don't slip over and the company reduces it's snow clearing budget.



Hi Krysstel,

When I was in Norway several years ago, I saw a workman installing heating underneath the paving slabs on the pavement leading to a garage. Is electricity cheap in Norway? Everything else seemed expensive :shock: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Krysstel (6 Feb 2009)

Paul Chapman":2z1mwsn0 said:


> Hi Krysstel,
> 
> When I was in Norway several years ago, I saw a workman installing heating underneath the paving slabs on the pavement leading to a garage. Is electricity cheap in Norway? Everything else seemed expensive :shock:
> 
> ...


No, electricity is extremely expensive here but only began becoming so about 10 years ago when the country began running out of cheap, state-owned hydroelectric power. Now power production is denationalised and part of the pan-european spot market, and hence expensive !
But everything is more expensive than 10 years ago, including how much the man who clears the snow away wants in wages to be able to pay his electricity bil, and so on, and so on..... 
So they still use just as much under-path heating as before, both in public areas and privately. The way most people look at such extravagances is that they are necessary to make life bearable in a country where people really shouldn't be living at all - at least in the winter !


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Feb 2009)

Krysstel":2crqfhmf said:


> The way most people look at such extravagances is that they are necessary to make life bearable in a country where people really shouldn't be living at all - at least in the winter !



But it's a beautiful country in the summer :wink: I went on a cycling holiday to Norway in 1960 as well as visiting a couple of times on business trips in more recent years. I thought it was one of the most beautiful countries I've ever visited. But I think I'll give it a miss in the winter :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Krysstel (6 Feb 2009)

It's great in the winter if you like to ski :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Feb 2009)

I'm too old to learn skiing  :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (6 Feb 2009)

Got halfway in this morning and a snow storm started!  Luckily it's not snowing over here in West London. Hopefully it's not settling over South.


----------



## Vulthoom (6 Feb 2009)

It's wazzing down here in Herefordshire - this was taken earlier on between blizzards:-


----------



## TEP (6 Feb 2009)

Chester. One day of about 3 inches, it melted, and since then all we have had is a dusting now and again. That's more than enough for me.


----------



## frugal (6 Feb 2009)

We had another 4 inches of snow overnight and another inch since the kids woke me up at 6:30 to tell me it was too snowy to get up 

I am off to beat the snow off of the tree that has so much snow on it, it is weighing down on the phone line...


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2009)

For some reason garage decided not to collect car for its MOT this morning, 200mm and drifting.













Guess who cleared the drive yesterday :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (6 Feb 2009)

*CHJ wrote*


> Guess who cleared the drive yesterday



Di. :lol: 

Been clearing our paths every day this week,and the back driveway :shock:


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2009)

Paul.J":7t700e9f said:


> Di. :lol:



Cheeky B [-( She only does the back yard. :roll:

Just been up to shed 450+mm lying across garden.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Feb 2009)

The snow is not very deep here in our part of Devon, but it is very slushy and inclined to compact to ice.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Feb 2009)

a fun snow picture

http://www.serif.com/forum/ViewAttachme ... tach=19756


----------



## woodbloke (6 Feb 2009)

Coming down quite heavily here but doesn't seem to be settling...have just been 'stood down' so going home in a moment - Rob


----------



## duncanh (6 Feb 2009)

I'm feeling so left out up here in Newcastle
We had about 4cm on Monday which lasted until the afternoon when it started to rain.
Nothing since then except about 5mm this morning


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Feb 2009)

I do wish you'd change the title of this thread. I've had the BeeGees going round in my head for the lat three or four days, it's driving me nuts.

"How deep is your snow, how deep is your snow,
I really need to learn
'Cause I'm living in a world of snow
That's getting me down
When they all should let us be
Stayin' home just you and me..."

© SJM 2009


----------



## TrimTheKing (6 Feb 2009)

Steve Maskery":2t94f114 said:


> I do wish you'd change the title of this thread. I've had the BeeGees going round in my head for the lat three or four days, it's driving me nuts.
> 
> "How deep is your snow, how deep is your snow,
> I really need to learn
> ...


LOL, I had exactly the same thought today, but I didn't want to say anything in case I was mocked  Now I feel liberated 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## frugal (7 Feb 2009)

Steve Maskery":brbcrdr2 said:


> I do wish you'd change the title of this thread. I've had the BeeGees going round in my head for the lat three or four days, it's driving me nuts.
> 
> "How deep is your snow, how deep is your snow,
> I really need to learn
> ...



Aaaaarrrrgghhh!!!! I had spent days fighting off that particular ear worm and I was doing so well until you posted lyrics :? :? 

Given that it is showing no sign of thawing the whole street was out with shovels this morning to clear the road. Everyone did their bit to clear two tracks to create a single lane road down the hill. Of course as sson as we had finished a builder hired by the council came up the hill with a dozer blade and did the rest 

I did notice that no one was willing to do it yesterday when there was a chace of making it to work


----------



## wizer (7 Feb 2009)

hahah, same for me, resisted posting it tho :roll: 

We just had a drive down into kent. Weird how you go through one town and it's got an inch or so of snow covering and then you'll drive past fields that are completely clear.

The sunshine is out here at home. Lovely 8)


----------



## Dave S (7 Feb 2009)

Anyone fancy sending some over here? Kids are pretty cheesed off that everyone else seems to have it except us. Despite the weather forecast telling us to expect heavy snow this week, there has been barely enough to make a snow_ball_ let alone a snow_man_ :? 
Mind you, it didn't stop the school closing at midday on Monday and sending my daughter home to find no-one there to let her in! :shock: :evil: 
Dave


----------



## devonwoody (8 Feb 2009)

Sounds like its time to buy her a key?


----------



## Paul.J (8 Feb 2009)

Starting to snow quite heavy here again now.Just as it was all clearing away.
Forcast isn't too good either for the next few days :roll:


----------



## Ironballs (9 Feb 2009)

Been away skiing in Austria for a week and missed most of the fun - though granted we did have plenty of snow to ski on. Apparently our village was on the news as the council was refusing to send up the ploughs and gritters or even fill the grit bins, consequently was cut off for a few days. We're just above the local pennine snow line so always get some when others don't, was still quite surprised at the amount lying around when we got back on Sun and the road outside our house is still impassable to non 4x4s.

If snowy conditions become a more regular feature then it may be worth investing in a set of winter/snow tyres, they all have them in Austria which is why they can drive up and down the roads we were skiing on!


----------

